# Problem Installing Third Party RAID Drivers on XP



## corey19981 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Problem Installing Third Party RAID Drivers on XP for SATA HDD*

Hi

Recently I bought a computer (without OS on it) and I have been trying to install xp on it. I have a lot of experiance in installing Operating systems, however this particular computer has it's HDD connected via SATA. I have found after googling it, that When windows XP was created, there was no such thing as SATA, which is why I have to install a Third Party RAID driver. When you get to the part saying about how to install it, it says to insert the Mobo Support Disc into drive A: which is of course the floppy drive. However the support disc I have is a CD, and there is no way to select the D drive, it only lets you use the Floppy. If you autorun the setup of the Mobo support disc on another pc, it has a 'make disc' function, which lets you write the third party raid drivers to a floppy disc. So after doing that, I put the floppy into the new pc, and then press enter to tell the pc to install. For some reason it just doesn't do anything and doesn't install. I have read that usually it would start setting up, however this one isn't. Any Suggestions? I'ts an ASUS Motherboard.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Try going to ASUS's website and seeing if they have the updated files to make a new floppy.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

> So after doing that, I put the floppy into the new pc, and then press enter to tell the pc to install. For some reason it just doesn't do anything and doesn't install.


During the install, Windows will prompt you to press F6 to install any third party RAID or SCSI drivers. This is where you will need to press F6. Leave the disk in the machine because it will access the disk twice during the install. Make sure you use the correct drivers. Most Asus motherboards and other MB manufacturers will come with 2 different controllers.


----------



## corey19981 (Sep 18, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> During the install, Windows will prompt you to press F6 to install any third party RAID or SCSI drivers. This is where you will need to press F6. Leave the disk in the machine because it will access the disk twice during the install. Make sure you use the correct drivers. Most Asus motherboards and other MB manufacturers will come with 2 different controllers.


I have done that. What I meant is that it prompts you to insert the driver into drive A AFTER you press F6. then you press enter and it will look at drive a: and (try to) install.


----------



## corey19981 (Sep 18, 2006)

For others the resolution is this:

For sata Drives you must use a slipstreamed version of windows. (this is Windows with sp 2 incorporated).

Works perfect.


----------



## elhombregabe (Sep 6, 2008)

i have a similar problem, except when i try to install from the floppy after pressing F6 it says: File \ext64\si3114rs.sys could not be loaded The error code is 4


----------

